# results from charlotte?



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

how did it go? 
any records?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

i was wondering the same thing..


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

No records set, the weather wasnt cooperative. The distances should be posted sometime today. The tourney its self was wonderful with great turnout. There were around 25 casters and a lot of spectators.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

And some outstanding casting from newbies. Chuck and Tyler Payne, and Ricky Watson all cast very well in their first tourney.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Fantastic event; many thanks to the Snells for organizing it and putting a great spread of food out on Saturday. 

Met some P&S members but it seems not all who were there . . . 

I'm editing video I took now . . .


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Fantastic event; many thanks to the Snells for organizing it and putting a great spread of food out on Saturday.
> 
> Met some P&S members but it seems not all who were there . . .
> 
> I'm editing video I took now . . .


I unfortunatly didnt get to meet you. Every time I headed in your direction I got side tracked by something. My son was Tyler the 8yr old who threw first. I was the slouch throwing behind him.:redface:


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Tacpayne said:


> I unfortunatly didnt get to meet you. Every time I headed in your direction I got side tracked by something. My son was Tyler the 8yr old who threw first. I was the slouch throwing behind him.:redface:




Too bad. Srg. is a good guy. Even though he still throws the big coffee grinders he can still put a chunk of bait past teh bar most days.. Of course up where he fishes, if you listen to the other guys, he is overcasting them all the time. Right Srg. They are always right in the wash.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks to Ron and John for putting together a great touirnament. The wind never really cooperated, even when we changed the field it just switched again on us...lol. It was a blast. Good competetion, great group of guys and the 3rd consecutive 25 + caster turnout.

Good Job!!

Tommy


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

gilly21 said:


> Too bad. Srg. is a good guy. Even though he still throws the big coffee grinders he can still put a chunk of bait past teh bar most days.. Of course up where he fishes, if you listen to the other guys, he is overcasting them all the time. Right Srg. They are always right in the wash.


I enjoyed whatching the coffee grinders go. He has an incredible amount of power. Mostly I enjoyed looking at his reels "smoking" during his casts. Whatever he sprayed on his line to relax it mad it look like they were smoking during his cast. The first cast I saw him make I thought he broke off due to the sound of the cast. That was the coolest part of the tourney, watching everyones differences in style. We even were lucky enough to see the back cast, that was a sight to see.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

I was able to sneak away during my lunch break on Friday to watch a little of the practice and to talk to some of the guys. Seems like a really good group. Was hoping to make it back out on Saturday but my kids had me too busy. Maybe next time I will bring my rod and join in the action and get some pointers.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Fishinbuddy, 

You'll always be welcome. Two weeks off is the VA Beach tourney. Can you make that?

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

actually its in chesapeake, just next door


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

FishRung said:


> And some outstanding casting from newbies. Chuck and Tyler Payne, and Ricky Watson all cast very well in their first tourney.


Thanks for the kind words Brian, It was nice meeting you. Wow did Ricky have some natural talent or what? He really had a powerful cast, now maybe I can convince all the time I've spent fishing the surf lately is good for something.lol


----------



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

Hats off to Ron and John Snell for a great event !!!
the only thing that could have been better was the Wind !


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Guy's, it was our pleasure and I'm glad everyone had a good time. I would like to mention some additional people that made it worth while. We had a great group of sponsers that I would like to acknowledge, Gotdistancereels, Willie Longcaster, Bass Pro Shops and my father who provided some great raffle prizes as well as a great lunch on Sat. Please remember, the folks that go the extra mile to help our organizations, these are the ones fighting, donating and working for us as a whole. Give them your business. We are working through the results as Bob is assigning classification based on this tourney. All distances that were measured were earned, great job everyone and we will have them up by tomorrow.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I will let one cat out of the bag.

Congrats to Mr. Ron Snell on his hard earned placement into the Master Class.

Well done.

Tommy


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks to" Team Snell "for having this great tourny . With the exceptions of the wind & our intruders you couldn't ask for anything else .


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll ditto the big thanks to Ron and John, and I would like to thank all for inviting me back to compete. I didn't set any records but I did learn a ton. Best part of the whole event was the spread that Mr Snell provided, That was some good eatin. It was really great meeting and putting faces on so many of you here on the board. 
One funny note from the weekend, I met one controversial figure on here that would not give me his board name till I gave him mine first, Good meeting ya SC.
Thanks, Tommy, Ron, Evan, Bill and all that helped and lent guidance in helping me improve my cast. Was able to add 70' to my OTG and my pendulum.

And a special thanks to Willie For the entertainmentopcorn:


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

FishRung said:


> Fishinbuddy,
> 
> You'll always be welcome. Two weeks off is the VA Beach tourney. Can you make that?
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian. Not sure if I will be able to make the VA event or not. I really do think this is something I could really get into though. I definitely need an upgrade of my equipment. 

Chad


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

racewire20 said:


> I'll ditto the big thanks to Ron and John, and I would like to thank all for inviting me back to compete. I didn't set any records but I did learn a ton. Best part of the whole event was the spread that Mr Snell provided, That was some good eatin. It was really great meeting and putting faces on so many of you here on the board.
> One funny note from the weekend, I met one controversial figure on here that would not give me his board name till I gave him mine first, Good meeting ya SC.
> Thanks, Tommy, Ron, Evan, Bill and all that helped and lent guidance in helping me improve my cast. Was able to add 70' to my OTG and my pendulum.
> 
> And a special thanks to Willie For the entertainmentopcorn:


Willie is always good for some entertainment value. 


It was definitely a good time-- want to echo my thanks to the Snells for their efforts in putting this event together.

It is definitely great to see new folks show up and take part in these events.

Hopefully we'll continue to see newcomers show up at future events-- it's great for the growth of this sport. 

Special thanks to Troy, who went to the trouble of flying in from up North. 

Thanks again to everyone who showed up, and hope to see ya all at future events.

:fishing:

Mark


BTW-- I was just joking about the board name thing-- well sort of. 




One more thing--



> Congrats to Mr. Ron Snell on his hard earned placement into the Master Class.


Ron-- been going over the video-- you definitely have earned your spot at the top--- very smooth casting ... I'll remember that next time I set up casting order..


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I think it has all been said. There was a lot of good comrade and great fun had. I really do appreciate "Team Snell" for the production the chow was five star for sure! The weather could have been better, but I've fished my arse off in a LOT worse than what we had. There is still have a lot of work for me to do, but that is the name of the game. 

Looking forward to Shallotte, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzing............POW!

Bill:fishing:


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

The Charlotte Tourney was alot of fun, meeting alot of guys from the board, big thanks to the Snells for putting on a great tourney and their father for cooking some great food, thanks to everyone Kenny and I had a great time, next stop VA.

Troy


----------



## new cast (Feb 17, 2009)

*tournment*

Willie and I would like to thank Ron and John Snell for taking the time to setting up a great place and the great food by there farther.
Also would like to thank troy and all the out of state guys for coming down this is the way to make this sport grow.
Hope to make VB the things I'm learning watching very body cast has really help me gain distance.
Thanks to very body.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

The weather did not look very pompano promising so I ended up chasing my 2 and 5 year old nieces around Friday through Saturday night. I'm not sure who was more exhausted!!!

Sounds like I missed a great time. Look forward to making another tournament in the near future if I can get in some practice. The results look great but some might have to get out there and practice if they don't want to be out cast by a girl!  

Britt


----------

